# bigger valley



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

There are bows out there with adjustable valleys and you make them as big or small as you want.


----------



## ak68 (Apr 8, 2007)

If you have an Elite dealer nearby try one of their bows to see if you like the draw, valley and rock solid back wall?


----------

